

HTML5, pubsub and browser push - thibaut_barrere
http://jabberwocky.eu/2011/02/02/html5-pubsub-and-browser-push/

======
marknadal
Don't lose everybody not on a modern browser! A library already exists for
this with every fallback imaginable implemented: WebSockets, FlashSocket, Long
Polling, ... <http://socket.io>

